# splitting nucs



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

I am trying to use a few nucs for capped brood frame resources for building more nucs, problem is they are filling nucs with capped brood faster than i can get queens started, question is what is the success rate if i just break the nucs in 1/2, and letting the one without a queen make their own ? or would you put more brood in the queenless one ?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

how about switching them to 10 frame deeps.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

thinking that is probably what I will do, was just using the nucs as building blocks


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

put a second nuc on for 10 frames and let them draw frames for you.


----------

